# Do most of you use a drum carder?



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Do most of you use a drum carder??? If so, what brand do you use?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have Patrick Greene Deb's Deluxe with a fur drum


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have what used to be a Fricke but is now owned by Strauch (sp). There has been a discussion of drum carders in the May FAC thread Bill. It begins on about page 3, I think.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> I have what used to be a Fricke but is now owned by Strauch (sp). There has been a discussion of drum carders in the May FAC thread Bill. It begins on about page 3, I think.


Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

No, I use hand carders and am going to try to use those big carding combs.

It looks easy. I was told that I will love them once I get the hang of them.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

billooo2 said:


> Do most of you use a drum carder??? If so, what brand do you use?


My local fiber guild has an Ashford available which I borrow and use on occasion, otherwise, I have a loaned (thanks be to FalconDance) pair of hand carders which I adore. (Previously I had been using dog brushes, and it was exceedingly tedious and took an eternity(! LOL

I am currently saving for a drum carder, I have my eye on a Louet Junior or maybe an Ashford with a fine comb (for that Merino, I love so much!)

I would personally do bodily harm for a Pat Green carder! *sigh* only in my dreams, I'm afraid.

donsgal


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

We currently use hand cards & combs, but are looking to get a Pat Greene Supercard maybe next spring if we have sheep to shear by that point. We're looking at it specifically to make continuous roving for sale - shetland, angora, possibly Romney and maybe some veggie fibers.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I also have the Patrick Green Deluxe model from 1988 with the fur drum. The PG's have interchangeable drums. Get the finest carding cloth you can, is my advice. I started out years ago with handcards and did plenty with them. But a drum carder really speeds up the process and allows for greater creativity. I bought my drum carder gently used and saved a bundle.


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

I splurged last summer and got a Patrick Green Fancicard 3-speed electric drum carder. I started out with a Louet Junior which was great too, but I really like the electric.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a Strauch finest doublewide, which I love. I got it last summer. I chose it because it's chain driven, and it's built so a motor can be added to it. Otto won't put a motor on for you, but he has instructions on how to do it posted on his website.

Up until then, I lock-spun most things, and used hand cards for blending. 

Once I got the carder, I realized that I couldn't hand-pick the wool fast enough either, so then I bought a Pat Greene Triple picker.

I'm a veritable fiber business now!

Meg


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Just wanted to say, "Thank You," for all the info!!!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

We have a Strauch Petite which comes with fine card cloth on the drum. Our primary use is Angora rabbit wool, with other fibers secondary.

You can spin angora without carding, but my lovely wife finds it easier to spin consistent thickness from batts.

I have used it to card some wool as well. I have used dog rakes and slicker brushes for wool before.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------

